

An elastic conductor makes possible cheap, conformable displays - dhimes
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/22632/

======
frankus
One step closer to my slap-bracelet cell phone
([http://www.halfbakery.com/idea/Slap_20Bracelet_20Cell_20Phon...](http://www.halfbakery.com/idea/Slap_20Bracelet_20Cell_20Phone))
:)

